# Allgemeine fragen zu HP (webspace usw.)



## docma (29. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab mir schon mal einen Internetnamen gesichert und eine Html Seite zusammengebastelt, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Webspace, könnt ihr mir einen guten Anbieter empfehlen und auf was sollte ich achten? Und können noch zusätzliche kosten auftreten außerdem Jahresbetrag? Und was bedeutet Traffic?

mfg


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

http://www.helper-center.de

Eine Projektpage, du kriegst 250MB Webspace, 3 FTP Benutzer, 3 MySQL Datenbanken, etc.. Du darfst aber max. 2GB Traffic verwenden pro Monat. Dafür ist das alles 100% KOSTENLOS 


PS: Sehr wahrscheinlich bekommen wir ab 03.12 einen neuen Sponsor und neuen Server, d.h. es wäre besser für dich wenn du dich nach dem 3 Dezember anmeldest


----------



## docma (29. November 2004)

hallo

Danke für die schnelle antwort, klingt nicht schlecht 250MB für 0 euro *g* aber da muss doch ein haken dran sein?
Aber ich  habe immer noch keine anung was Traffic überhaupt ist?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. November 2004)

Traffic ist der Datentransfer, der über deinen Account geht, sei es HTTP-Requests, FTP, Email, usw.

Wenn du ein zuverlässigen, auch in Zukunft vorhandenen Webspace haben möchtest, kommst du an kostenpflichtigem nicht vorbei, obwohl's den auch häufig bereits zum kleinen Preis gibt. 
Wenn du magst, kannst du mir ja eine Email schreiben bezgl. eines unverbindlichen Angebots schreiben.


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

Ach hab ich ganz vergessen sry, du musst auf deiner Homepage die Werbung des Sponsors einfügen. 

Ansonsten ist und bleibt alles kostenlos


----------



## docma (29. November 2004)

mmmm habe gerade gelesen das eine Trafic Überschreitung Merkosten verursachen.
Wie viel MB Webspace und Traffic sollte man den habe?

Die Html Seiten und Bilder werden am Anfang die 10MB nicht überschreiten vielleicht später bei Erweiterungen. Zum Downloaden wird es wahrscheinlich nicht viel geben, vielleicht par Bilder, Banner oder Screensaver usw.


----------



## redlama (29. November 2004)

docma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Die Html Seiten und Bilder werden am Anfang die 10MB nicht überschreiten vielleicht später bei Erweiterungen.[...]


10MB Seiteninhalt? Wow, das ist viel!
Dann würde bei jedem Aufruf Deiner Seite 10MB Traffic entstehen. Du musst die Daten ja auch noch hochladen, ... da könnte Deine Seite bei einer 2GB Traffic Begrenzung immerhin gut 200mal angeschaut werden im Monat und Du dürftest nicht mehr viel online daran machen bzw. Deiten hochladen, ...

redlama


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

docma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mmmm habe gerade gelesen das eine Trafic Überschreitung Merkosten verursachen.
> Wie viel MB Webspace und Traffic sollte man den habe?
> 
> Die Html Seiten und Bilder werden am Anfang die 10MB nicht überschreiten vielleicht später bei Erweiterungen. Zum Downloaden wird es wahrscheinlich nicht viel geben, vielleicht par Bilder, Banner oder Screensaver usw.



überschreitung des traffics verursacht mehrkosten? das würde mich wundern  Solltest du das Maximum an Traffic überschreiten wird dein Account für den Monat gesperrt und im folgenden wieder freigeschaltet


----------



## docma (29. November 2004)

LOL, ok sorry habe ein bissche übertrieben momentan habe ich für 4 Html seiten + Bilder etwa 500kb, wenns läuft schätze ich mal werden noch 10 solche seiten dazukommen.


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

omg... was sind denn das für seiten


----------



## redlama (29. November 2004)

BenoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> überschreitung des traffics verursacht mehrkosten? das würde mich wundern  Solltest du das Maximum an Traffic überschreiten wird dein Account für den Monat gesperrt und im folgenden wieder freigeschaltet


Es gibt aber auch Provider, bei denen es dann mehr kostet. Ich glaube ich habe auch 2GB Traffic und für jedes weiter MB zahle ich ... hm ... weiß ich grad nicht so genau, aber es waren nur ein paar Cent oder so, ...

redlama


----------



## Layna (29. November 2004)

Grosse Vorsicht ist übrigens bei anbietern Geboten die "unbegrenzt Traffic" bieten und dann irgednetwas von FairTraffic in den Bedingungen stehen habe.
Bekannter von mir hatte da mal ärger, anstatt abzuschalten wollten die plötzlich mehr Geld, weil er so viel traffic auf der Seite hatte.
Für die Startphase der Page sollten 2 Gig reichen... was noch kommt wirst du dann ja sehen


----------



## docma (29. November 2004)

Aha ein kollege hat mir gerade
http://www.hostpoint.ch empfholen, dort steht auch unbegrenzter Traffic und fals es wirklich mal zu viel wird würden sie eine E-mail senden um dan eine lösung zu finden.
Was haltet ihr von dem SH-Standart angebot auf der Seite?


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

wie hier schon erwähnt 2gb sollten gut reichen sofern du nicht irgendwelche größeren dateien als download anbietest auf deiner seite (auch 5-10 MB Dateien könn eine den Traffic ratz fatz wegputzen, ich weiss es ^^) 

und da sollte das Angebot von helper-center.de doch gut auf dich passen. 
Und solltest du einmal mehr Webspace benötigen oder vll. sogar Traffic lässt sich darüber auch reden  Aber es ist deine Wahl


----------



## docma (29. November 2004)

Mmm muss zuerst noch darüber schlafen.
Frage an BenoX, gibt es bei dir einen Jahresvertrag oder kann man kündigen wann man will? Und wie sehen die Werbungen aus, pop up, bannder Gibt es schon user die Help-center benutzten?


----------



## BenoX (29. November 2004)

docma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mmm muss zuerst noch darüber schlafen.
> Frage an BenoX, gibt es bei dir einen Jahresvertrag oder kann man kündigen wann man will? Und wie sehen die Werbungen aus, pop up, bannder Gibt es schon user die Help-center benutzten?



Eu kannst kündigen wann du willst. Die Werbung wird am besten mit einem iframe eingebunden, und ja, es gibt bereits Benutzer die Helper-Center benutzen


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. November 2004)

http://www.funpic.de

Hat zwar soviel ich weiss PopUp-Werbung drin, aber dank des SP2 gehören die ja sowieso der Vergangenheit an.





> Wenn du ein zuverlässigen, auch in Zukunft vorhandenen Webspace haben möchtest, kommst du an kostenpflichtigem nicht vorbei, obwohl's den auch häufig bereits zum kleinen Preis gibt.


Warum sagst du sowas? Ich bin jetzt seit fast einem Jahr bei funpic, bin vollends zufrieden, hatte noch nie Probleme, und wenn, dann hilft das Supportforum. Die Seite war noch nie down, und auch sonst hab ich keinerlei Nachteile entdeckt. Warum muss denn gutes immer was kosten?


----------



## itseit (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

Du kannst auch bei yahoo einen machen und dann mit http://www.alpennic.com/ dir den url verbessern.


----------



## docma (30. November 2004)

Danke, ich werde mal öberal reinschauen


----------



## WurstHans (30. November 2004)

Also das allerbeste Angebot was ich je hatte, war dieser Anbieter hier:
http://www.your-domain.at/
Besser kannst du es nicht bekommen finde ich, wenn du deine Seite wirklich nicht nur auf kleinem Standart haben möchtest.

Du kannst dir aussuchen was du für eine Werbung reinbaust ,sprich banner,popup usw.
Du musst allerdings deine wirkliche adresse und daten dort angeben (ausgenommen telefon oder sowas)
Deine Anfrage wird dann von denen per Hand bearbeitet dauert ca 1woche rum glaube ich.
Aber für das Angebot lohnt sich das allemal.

Kannst dir mal anschauen 
bin auch dort registriert

ps: kostenlos natürlich, kannst dort aber auch angebote nehmen wo du Geld bezahlen musst.
Musst du entscheiden.


----------



## xxenon (30. November 2004)

tobi-city hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du kannst auch bei yahoo einen machen und dann mit http://www.alpennic.com/ dir den url verbessern.



lol

Also ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass du da mit funpic mehr Freude haben wirst.


Eine merkbare Domain ist Pflicht, klar.

Alpennic und Joynic sind da verlockend, weil man die Werbung (gratis) abdrehen kann.
Wenn du ein bezahltes Angebot nimmst, sollte eine Domain dabei sein. Ansonsten schau mal bei domaindiscount24.net vorbei, die bieten info-Domains um ca 10 und com/org/net-Domains um ca 15 € / Jahr an.



MfG.

xxenon


----------



## Kürbis (30. November 2004)

Eine weiter Möglichkeit ist es, seinen eigenen Webspace zu machen! 

Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings eine gute Internetanbindung!

Sofern man das hat, ist der Rest leicht! 

Nur noch eine eigene DNS besorgen, wie z.b. von:

http://www.no-ip.com

http://www.dns2go.com/



Und dann noch die ganze Software!

Wobei es davon http://www.apachefriends.org/de/ das XAMPP Paket gibt!

Da ist einfach alles drin was man so braucht!



Ich Persönlich Hab eine 1MB Leitung mit no-ip.org Adresse und XAMPP! 

Läuft wunderbar!


----------



## docma (30. November 2004)

hallo

Also eine Domain habe ich schon.

Ja habe eine gute Internetverbindung, aber soweit ich weis ist es nicht sehr sicher einen eigenen Server anzulegen (Hacker usw.)?


----------

